# Apache22. Child pid exit signal Illegal instruction (4)



## idle (Jul 27, 2014)

I have two almost the same servers, with one application - e*G*roup*W*are. On one sometimes I get an *A*pache error :

```
Child pid exit signal Illegal instruction (4)
```
With another one everything is alright. How do I found the reason?

The server with the problem: 9.2-RELEASE,  Apache/2.2.25 and PHP 5.2.17, all the libraries the same. The server without problems: all (*A*pache, *PHP* and lib_rarie_s) the same but 9.1-RELEASE-p4.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2014)

idle said:
			
		

> PHP 5.2.17


PHP 5.2 has been end-of-life for about three and a half years. 

http://php.net/eol.php


----------



## idle (Jul 28, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> PHP 5.2 has been end-of-life for about three and a half years.


I know. But here is another question.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2014)

It's very likely the problems are caused by an out of date PHP.


----------



## idle (Jul 28, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It's very likely the problems are caused by an out of date PHP.


No. I said that I have two servers, one of which has been working just fine, for years. And I also tried different PHP versions; doesn't help.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2014)

idle said:
			
		

> And I also tried different PHP version, doesn't help.


Which ones? Apparently there's no problem updating PHP so I would really suggest using the latest version. PHP 5.2 contains some very nasty security bugs.


----------



## idle (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't want to upgrade PHP, at this moment. I want to find out the reason of this error.


----------

